# Oscillating Multi-Tools: Dewalt? Other?



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi All, 

I've been browsing oscillating tools lately, as i have a couple upcoming projects that i feel would benefit from one -- and also gives me the justification to pick on up. 

Reviews and consensus online is that the Dewalt is at the top of the pack. I'll also clarify that i'm looking for cordless models, mostly due to some trim/repair work that needs to be done on ladders or use in a shed without power. 

My main qualm is that i don't currently have any tools in the Dewalt 20v platform. Is is worth fitting in another charger on the shelf for one tool? 

I'm not all-in on any one cordless platform these days. I've got a Milwaukee M12 FUEL Impact/Driver set that i reach for quite a bit, and a coulple aging Makita 18v home-owner grade (Black/white tools) tools that have been awesome, but lack in power compared to the M12 stuff. 

I'm open to replacing the 18v stuff in the near future, but don't know how i feel about letting a multitool sway this decision into the yellow camp ...

So what say you, is the Dewalt multitool worth the extra charger in my shop? Are others comparable? Makita? Milwaukee? 

thanks!
ab


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

First, decide if you want to switch brands of cordless tools. Milwaukee is a great brand, but so is DeWalt. And so are others. 

Get your hands on them before buying one. See how it feels in your hand. Is it comfortable? Can you reach the on/off switch, speed dial? Is it a paddle to set the speed?

How are the blades attached? Is it unique or can you use anybodies blades?

Are you sure you want cordless?

I am partial to Ridgid. I worked at Big Orange as a Front End Manager and was also in charge of the returns desk. We got a lot of returns on all major brands, but it seemed like DeWalt was more frequent. But that could be due to us selling a lot more DeWalt. We were the only HD store for 70 miles in one direction and 120 miles in another. (Avon, CO.)

I first got the Porter Cable corded oscillating tool. I liked it but it was only one speed. Then there was a special on the Ridgid one with variable speed but cordless again. So I got that. I am glad I did, the variable speed is so much better. 

As for corded vs cordless, I can't comment. But, if the special included cordless, I probably would have gone with the cordless. 

If you do want to go to 18v tools (DeWalt's 20V max tools are really 18v tools, the 20v is the max voltage which drops to 18v quickly.) Now is a good time to look. Both HD and Lowes are having specials for Dad's Day and 4'th of July on multi-packs. 

Good Luck, have fun and keep asking questions AB and welcome to the Forum. 

Consider putting your location in your profile. It helps us knowing where you are when answering questions.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought the same thing. I have a bunch of Makita LXT series tools but liked the DeWalt oscillating tool enough that I got that instead of the Makita. It works great and I really like the blade mounting system. Really good tool. It came with its own bag so I keep it and its charger in there.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Fein Multimaster.


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

rjniles said:


> Fein Multimaster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks, do you have and use a multimaster? Seems as though Fein definitely led the field from the get-go. No doubt its a good tool -- but quite a bit more expensive for a corded version? Is it THAT much better for a DIY-er? I see a cordless version, but at a pretty high premium -- $300+

If i'm spending with reckless abandonon a tool, chances are it'd be green and say "FESTOOL".


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a corded Fein, great tool. I had a Harbor Freight before the Fein. No comparison.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... I also had a Harbor Freight corded tool before my DeWalt. As you say, no comparison. But I got enough use out of that HF tool for it's $39 price.




rjniles said:


> I have a corded Fein, great tool. I had a Harbor Freight before the Fein. No comparison.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

If you are set up for Milwaukee M12, get one! I used that for my main multitool for years and I still love it. Doesn't quite have the snort of an 18 or 20 volt model (I just recently got a Dewalt 20V because I got tired of carrying around two different batteries) but it makes up for it in balance and portability. And you'd be surprised what that little tool can do. Biggest drawback is the blade change with an allen wrench, but then it's a pretty inexpensive tool and if you don't use it day in and day out like I do it might not bother you too much.







I also used a Fein for years before cordless models came out. In fact, my previous employer supplied a Fein in the company job trailer, but I rarely used it in favor of the M12 which I was running at the time. It's too big and heavy. Lacks balance, and has that stupid long cord. I never felt like I could finesse a cut as well with the Fein as with the M12.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I will just add. 
I have had the original Fein multimaster since the 1990's.
Since then I have upgraded to the electric newer model. 
Great since the patent expired and we now have less expensive options for the tool and blades.
Fein is great just not worth the premium price compared to others.

Last year bought the Makita cordless model and I am very happy with it. In my cordless tools I have 90% makita tools and 5% Dewalt. I like the dewalt cordless nail guns and they came out with a good compact powerful sawall I wanted before Makita had one..

By now most of the top three cordless tool makers have good products. And you cant make a terrible decision. None of them make the very top rated tool in all categories.
It is a pretty close race. But Makita seems to have the most. And I really like that I can use the same 18 volt batteries in the 18 or 36 volt tools.
One battery in my 18 volt small blower. Or two of the same in my large 36 volt blower. And same with the larger reciprocating or circular saws

My advice is to pick which tool line you will be buying down the road. And by the Oscillating / multitool of that brand.

My personal choices would be in order of Makita, Dewalt and then Milwaukee. But have not tried any of the newer milwakee tools.

Also a money saver for me. During the year I seem to run across a lot more deals and specials with Makita. Over the years I have found deals where I can buy a kit. Two batteries and a tool as cheap as buying two batteries by themselfs.

I keep about 15 batteries in use most of the time with different tools.
But will also remind you not to over buy batteries and keep in long term storage. All the brands have a shelf life even if unopened they can degrade with time..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also have a corded HF multi-tool. I have no doubt it's not near as good as a better quality one but it's hard to beat the price. I bought mine just for one particular job. I was really impressed on how well it did and have used it many times since. IMO the HF tool is good enough for occasional use.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I will post this again because the misconception persists. There is no such thing as a "20V" battery. B&D, DeWalt, etc. that advertise 20V Max are playing games. Their Li-ion batteries have the same number of cells as everyone else's 18V. They are simply using the hot off the charger voltage instead of the nominal standard voltage to fool people into thinking "more power." Not. And there is nothing special or different about their chargers. The batteries all come off the chargers at the same voltage.



Marson said:


> IDoesn't quite have the snort of an 18 or 20 volt model


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I concur with the others. Cordless if you use them enough. If not go corded. My first Fein cost $500 (M250). I use it probably every other day. It is a go-to tool, sort of like the reciprocating saw was a long time ago. I use Makita 18v drill/drivers every day. 6 batteries, two chargers, two drivers and a drill. They work flawlessly. I had a guy want to dump a Milwaukee M18 driver, batteries and charger for $20. I obliged him. I charged the batteries a year ago and put them in my office for convenience. They are still pegged out at full charge, separated from the charger. Must say something for Milwaukee.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Other than cordless drills I prefer corded tools. More power and unlimited run time.
Once you own an oscillating tool you will find uses that will make you wonder; how would have done that without it.
Undercutting door jambs for flooring has no equal unless you buy/rent a jamb saw.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

mark sr said:


> I also have a corded HF multi-tool. I have no doubt it's not near as good as a better quality one but it's hard to beat the price. I bought mine just for one particular job... good enough for occasional use.


I also bought the cheap corded HF tool for one specific project: trimming shims around a prehung door install. It worked fine for that. If I find more uses, I may upgrade.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Several of my friends also have these. I bet they sold a million of them. They were just so much less expensive than the other offerings it opened the market to light users who would never justify spending the $$ for a Fein.



PPBART said:


> I also bought the cheap corded HF tool for one specific project: trimming shims around a prehung door install. It worked fine for that. If I find more uses, I may upgrade.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a Fein corded model, after buying a cheaper corded Delta. No comparison between the two. Whichever you decide to get, do yourself a favor and buy some Imperial blades for it. They are made in the US and have a titanium edge. I get them on Amazon in ten packs for a decent price. They work great and will make a cheaper tool perform well. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

RRH said:


> I will just add.
> 
> My personal choices would be in order of Makita, Dewalt and then Milwaukee. But have not tried any of the newer milwakee tools.


Out of curiosity, why don't you include Ridgid?

As long as you register it, you get a lifetime service agreement which includes the batteries. 

I do have a lot of Ridgid tools, but I do eye some of the others, especially Milwaukee, during some of their specials.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't you include Ridgid?
> As long as you register it, you get a lifetime service agreement which includes the batteries.


I hear that a lot as a justification for buying Ridgid, then I read on the other pro forum about how that guarantee isn't worth the paper it's printed on. 
But...is the Ridgid a good tool? Is the platform deep enough that you'll be able to keep on it for all the tools you need (or want)?

Makitwaltkee is all fine. Buy one of the three and you'll be able to find just about any tool you need in their lineup. If you have a good friend you can tool swap with, consider what platform they're on. Buy one of the three and you'll also be able to sell it off when you're done for a decent amount since a lot of other people are on the platform. Look on CL for what the other brands are selling for (or if they'er selling at all).

I'm on Makita but have a DeWalt PEX tool and bought the oscillating multi tool to get the batteries and charger on sale (with the plan to sell off the tools when I'm done plumbing this house). So I have both the Makita 18v OMT and the Dewalt 20v (really 18v) OMT. Which is better? The Makita is heavier and maybe beefier, but the Dewalt one is plenty nice. If I was on the Dewalt 20v(really18v) platform I'd happily keep it, but the Makita is just as good although heavier and doesn't have a light.


----------



## Spyder (Jan 11, 2019)

I looked at the reviews online and weighed the pros and cons and ended up with a Rockwell F50 tool, refurbished bought through ebay. The corded tool was fine for my limited uses, and it has worked great, lots of power, variable speed, around $55. Slightly more expensive than harbor freight, but from what I understand a lot better tool to use. I'm a DIY, and have only used on 1 project, but I love it for what it is.


to me, unless you're using frequently get the corded version. you always have it working rather than considering whether you have a charged battery, which system etc.

but I have only my drill, impact and sawzall cordless. 

First one they sent me was DOA, but they promptly sent another one. Both looked new. not a great feeling to start out with, but has worked great since.


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

Some great feedback, thanks all. 

One thing i keep thinking is that, with better and better battery tech, motors, efficiency, etc., there are fewer and fewer tools that i feel corded would be beneficial. A corded drill certainly has it's place, and is fairly cheap. But even with fairly infrequent use, i can't say I've had ANY issues in recent memory where a battery or tool wasn't ready to go after not using for a while. At least in my humble experience. Just means i'm less worried about going cordless on this type of tool in today's world. 

There are garage sales full of old corded power tools that i wouldn't touch if you paid me. I'm sure there are exceptions, but power tools are in a different category than hand tools. I love well-made hand tools from decades ago -- power tools, not so much. They may work, but they're rarely a pleasure to use. 

As for the 20V debate -- i'm not easily influenced by anyone's marketing, and given the current state of battery technology, find them all rougly equivalent for my purposes. I'll still call it 20V to differentiate from their 12V lineup, but i'm well aware 20=18. 

I've spotted a deal for the Dewalt tool, charger, and 1.5Ah battery for $99. 

The M12 OMT bare-tool is about $80 everywhere I looked, so I may bite the bullet and go yellow for a tool or two. 

What's also tempting is a current deal/kit at HD for the M12 FUEL Hackzall + OMT, 4Ah battery, chargery, etc. for $180 ... 

but i digress.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Yep!










We've had Dewalt 18v cordless tools for a long time and we really like them. We're in the process of switching over to the 20v atm. 

I'm not entirely sure we'll get a heck of a lot of use out of this particular tool, but we do like having everything "just in case" and this is one of those that is super handy to have when it's needed


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's the one I have to supplement my fleet of Makitas. This is a great tool. Like you I buy these things in anticipation of need. if you wait until the job arises it's too late. This thing doesn't get used all that much but there are times when nothing else will do.




Mystriss said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 562087
> 
> ...


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

​It is easiest to find blades for the Fein oscillating tools but I bought the DeWalt 20v bare tool instead. I already had the DeWalt 20v drill and so I had two 20v batteries and a charger. Cordless is without a doubt the way to go with any oscillating tool.
I have tested dozens of 18v power drills and the DeWalt with their 3 gear ranges and excellent chucks, outperform ones from Makita, Milwaukee, Panasonic, Rigid, and Bosch, for heavy duty use drilling holes up to 6" in diameter in thick plywood and OSB subflooring. 

The 20v DeWalt has more power and longer run times with its having a brushless motor and the lithium-ion batteries will hold a charge for months.
I have purchased 5 DeWalt bare tools and saved a lot of money with not needing to buy a full kit with more batteries and a charger.


----------



## cmerrell (Dec 7, 2016)

If you have 12v milwaukee already, i'd go that way. I am admittedly completely biased because i own them, but all my tools have performed at or beyond my expectations and I have several thousand dollars in milwaukee products. In one example my 18v brushless drill outperformed a corded rigid drill when drilling through some very hard man made stone countertop. At one point the rigid started smoking, and that's when I quit using it. The milwaukee completed the job with me essentially laying my 200lb body on the drill for about an hour.

The charger they now included in their "kits" will charge both 12v and 18v batteries. The new packout system is, in my opinion, better than any other tool storage and transport solution. They also have a lot of specialty tools other brands don't have, i'm thinking of plumbing and electrical trade tools specifically. 

And they have other random cool things... 18v 5 gallon backpack sprayer anyone? Several LED work light solutions from small handheld lights and head lamps, to big jobsite lights. A new packout system stereo is coming, an 18v 12" chop saw (dewalt has this already).... and the list goes on and on. Oh and yes back to your original question, I have the 18v multitool and it is quite helpful. I'd say one of my more versatile tools. I especially like it with the drywall blade. Makes short work of cutting holes and basically eliminates the risk of cutting a wire or something else important. 

my 2 cents

Clint


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a LOT of Ridgid tools including the 12v and 18v oscilating tools (12v came out first). Can't beat the lifetime warranty. I have some DeWalt 20v tools that I bought before Ridgid came out with them (or haven't yet as in the chain saw and hedge trimmer, I''m over 2 cycle). Both Ridgid and DeWalt are good tools. I bought 3 DeWalt 20v screwguns before Ridgid came out with them as well as a drywall cutout tool (I'm a drywall contractor). Ridgid still doesn't have a dedicated cutout tool. They do have the attachment for the multi tool. It's awkward and I only use it occasionally. Wouldn't think of using it on a large job. But I digress. The main thing the DeWalt multi tool has going that I see is the "push button" blade change. Both tools have good power and ergonomics. Understand you didn't even mention Ridgid, but I just threw it in for comparison purposes. Don't have any other platforms you mentioned.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I bought a corded Craftsman one at Ace a few years ago. Constant power and has variable speed.

Other than that, what's most important is the quality of the blade; cheap ones dull quick, so don't skimp on them.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I just looked at Home Depots 4th of July tool sale and I found this:
Milwaukee M12 12-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Oscillating Multi-Tool with One 3.0 Ah and One 1.5 Ah Battery, Charger and Bag
for a price of: $99 down from $278!!!! A $179 savings (64% off)

Heck, I might buy one at that price.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn, that is a deal! Basically all for the price of the big battery.



ktownskier said:


> I just looked at Home Depots 4th of July tool sale and I found this:
> Milwaukee M12 12-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Oscillating Multi-Tool with One 3.0 Ah and One 1.5 Ah Battery, Charger and Bag
> for a price of: $99 down from $278!!!! A $179 savings (64% off)
> 
> Heck, I might buy one at that price.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ktownskier said:


> I just looked at Home Depots 4th of July tool sale and I found this:
> Milwaukee M12 12-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Oscillating Multi-Tool with One 3.0 Ah and One 1.5 Ah Battery, Charger and Bag
> for a price of: $99 down from $278!!!! A $179 savings (64% off)
> 
> Heck, I might buy one at that price.


You have a link for that? Just looked on line an can't find that deal.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Makita has the 18 Volt LXT oscilating tool for $119, but it is a bare tool.

However, for $10 more at $129 you can get:
Makita 18V LXT Lithium-Ion High Capacity Battery Pack 4.0Ah w/Fuel Gauge and Charger Starter Kit W/BONUS Oscillating Multi-Tool
Original price $248 so a savings of $119 or 48%

Ridgid's special is:
RIDGID 18-Volt OCTANE Battery and Charger Kit w/(1) 3.0 Ah, (1) 6.0 Ah Battery and Charger w/Bonus Brushless JobMax Multi-Tool for $179. Original price $318 for a savings of $139 or 44%

DeWalt doesn't have a special but here is there offer:
DEWALT 20-Volt MAX Lithium-Ion Cordless Oscillating Tool Kit w/ 20-Volt Battery 1.5Ah, Charger and Tool Bag. it is the same as Ridgid's at $179. 

I did find a DeWalt deal, but it only has one battery and no case:
DEWALT 20-Volt MAX Lithium-Ion Cordless Oscillating Multi-Tool with Free Premium Battery Pack 4.0 Ah for $139. Regularly $258 for a savings or $119 or 46%

Here is the link to the Milwaukee special I mentioned before.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I added the link for the M12 kit in the last post. I use HyperLinks so that the links don't clutter up the page with gobbledy ****. 

Let me know if you have any problems with them. 

Ktown

And remember, it is okay to like &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

ktownskier said:


> Makita has the 18 Volt LXT oscilating tool for $119, but it is a bare tool.
> 
> However, for $10 more at $129 you can get:
> Makita 18V LXT Lithium-Ion High Capacity Battery Pack 4.0Ah w/Fuel Gauge and Charger Starter Kit W/BONUS Oscillating Multi-Tool
> ...


For what it's worth -- Dewalt has a special for the OMT, 1.5Ah Battery, Charger and bag for $99

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-MAX-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Oscillating-Tool-Kit-w-20-Volt-Battery-1-5Ah-Charger-and-Tool-Bag-DCS355C1/305585143

I have some M12 tools, and a few batteries. More batteries doesn't necessarily tempt me, but i suppose i could also sell them off for a cheaper tool. The lack of tool-less blade change is a negative though. 

The Makita deal at $129 is also tempting. A nicer 4Ah battery, and a foot into some future upgrades to my 18v stuff seems nice. 

Aside from a corded palm router (which is an awesome tool, btw), i don't have experience with Ridgid's drills/drivers, etc. To be honest, the styling and chunky feel of the grips puts me off. But batteries for life! Ok, sure. But if the tool doesn't feel sexy in my hands, why would i want to keep it around forever?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Where is the Milwaukee deal?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

rjniles said:


> Where is the Milwaukee deal?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...ickid=y44z5B3FDxyJR8n0RHQK3XRkUklRIvS1TWEU2c0

However, the deal may not be valid in your area, I switched my store to Charleston, SC and I found the Milwaukee deal. And Alex's DeWalt deal.

The DeWalt deal that @alexjburkhardt posted comes up at $179 in my market. I switched to Lancaster and I saw the deal that Alex mentioned. And I saw the Milwaukee deal.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks, just ordered it on line with free shipping to home.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

I ended up grabbing the Dewalt 1.5Ah kit for $99 this weekend. 

I got my hands on the Dewalt, the M12, and the Makita tool this weekend, and based solely on ergonomics, I preferred the Dewalt. It's been out long enough for a pretty good track record. 

The Makita feels very stout and of good quality, but it feels like trying to man-handle a can of pringles with a cutter on the end. The M12 feels better fit to my hands (smaller tool, obviously), but being a lighter-duty tool and not having a tool release tipped the scales. 

I liked how the Dewalt is basically the drill/driver grip and trigger setup that we're so accustomed to. 

Now to punch a few squares in some drywall for outlets!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's pretty much what I thought, too. And the DeWalt's blade retention quick release is killer. All of this was enough to make me take on the new battery format when I already have 6 Makita batteries lying around. I will be using mine again soon to repair some door frames. Have fun with yours.



alexjburkhardt said:


> I ended up grabbing the Dewalt 1.5Ah kit for $99 this weekend.
> 
> I got my hands on the Dewalt, the M12, and the Makita tool this weekend, and based solely on ergonomics, I preferred the Dewalt. It's been out long enough for a pretty good track record.
> 
> ...


----------

